# Burton C02 2009 No Replacement Parts?



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

my try fixmybinding.com. If that link doesn't work, just google fix my bindings and maybe they will have that highjack, or one that would fit.

edit. Kenny pointed out I had an S in there. Thanks Kenai


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> my try fixmybinding.com. If that link doesn't work, just google fix my bindings and maybe they will have that highjack, or one that would fit.


Fixed the link. There is no s.


----------



## luckyal (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks! They were the first place I looked but it doesn't look like they have my style/year. It would be nice if they had a chart of which would work with my 2009 C02


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

luckyal said:


> Thanks! They were the first place I looked but it doesn't look like they have my style/year. It would be nice if they had a chart of which would work with my 2009 C02


I'm surprised Burton wasn't more helpful, but given that it is many years old and a piece of the frame versus a strap or buckle, they likely have no more parts sitting around. If you really don't want to get new bindings it might work to take the highback into a shop and compare it with all the bindings there to see if any others are sufficiently similar.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

MMSlasher said:


> edit. Kenny pointed out I had an S in there. Thanks Kenai


Who are you calling Kenny?


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Who are you calling Kenny?


Haha, dam. Autocorrect strikes again. It gets me all the time since I am not really reading what I am typing and just typing fast. I'm usually watching something and not paying attention. Sorry Kenai.


----------



## luckyal (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah, I guess my thing is - I get that the gear isn't from last couple of years, but come on, most people who shell out $400 on bindings do so because they ride at least 2x a week. I've been up twice in last 3 years. These bindings have seen the mountain no more than 6 times tops. They barely have any scuffs. So from a cosmetic point of view they're 9 out of 10. And my biggest problem is that they didn't even bother trying to figure out whether another high back would be compatible. The response was pretty much: "you're beyond the 12 mo warranty and we have no spares, so you're SOL." I've been treated better by rental shops at Crystal.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

luckyal said:


> Yeah, I guess my thing is - I get that the gear isn't from last couple of years, but come on, most people who shell out $400 on bindings do so because they ride at least 2x a week. I've been up twice in last 3 years. These bindings have seen the mountain no more than 6 times tops. They barely have any scuffs. So from a cosmetic point of view they're 9 out of 10. And my biggest problem is that they didn't even bother trying to figure out whether another high back would be compatible. The response was pretty much: "you're beyond the 12 mo warranty and we have no spares, so you're SOL." I've been treated better by rental shops at Crystal.


Maybe she was having a bad day and took it out on you. Know one knows. But the thing is, they are 8 years old. And while you have only used them 6 times, they don't know that. I'm sure they hear lies all the time. So maybe try again, wish the person a happy new. Be friendly, let them know that you can't afford a new pair of bindings and ask if they will help you find a replacement Highback. They may not even have the specs of your binding anymore anyways, so they may not be able to help you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

luckyal said:


> Yeah, I guess my thing is - I get that the gear isn't from last couple of years, but come on, most people who shell out $400 on bindings do so because they ride at least 2x a week. I've been up twice in last 3 years. These bindings have seen the mountain no more than 6 times tops. They barely have any scuffs. So from a cosmetic point of view they're 9 out of 10. And my biggest problem is that they didn't even bother trying to figure out whether another high back would be compatible. The response was pretty much: "you're beyond the 12 mo warranty and we have no spares, so you're SOL." I've been treated better by rental shops at Crystal.


She didn't try and figure out if another highback was compatible because.

They all are , for like the past 20 years.
Every single highback from every pair.

Just go find the cheapest pair of Burton bindings you can find & steal the highback off it.

Also, I think a lot of those C02 highbacks broke?
They might not have any left?
Pretty sure I have a pair with a broken highback as well?

So I might be able to hook you up?
But I may have chopped it up to fit a pair of Forum bindings I have that was missing a highback?
Not sure I'll check.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretty sure there's only 2 Burton bindings made in the last 20 years that won't fit.

And good luck finding those.

One is Burton's adjustable heel cup binding, yes Burton made an adjustable one, only for one year.

The other is a carbon baseplate one, that looks like no other Burton binding I've ever seen.

Both of which I have:surprise:


TT


----------



## luckyal (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep, that's what I'm told all over. What a bummer! I'm rethinking the whole "go with Burton" strategy from now on.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

luckyal said:


> Yep, that's what I'm told all over. What a bummer! I'm rethinking the whole "go with Burton" strategy from now on.


I don't get it?
Or maybe you don't?

Every single Burton highback will fit your C02's.
All but 2 pairs won't fit it & you won't be able to find those 2 even occupy wanted too.

You'll only be able to find the kind that DO fit.

As in every single pair of Burton bindings that you come across, the highback will fit yours.

EVERY SINGLE ONE.


So go find a broken pair of burton bindings, or the most beat up pair you can find for the cheapest.
Cause every single part on it will be compatible with your pair.
Every single piece.

Back in the day, when ALL gear was shit.
You could build a better binding, from parts of other bindings.

They were called Franken-bindings.
Despite the name , Franks were & will always be great.
They are all the best parts from other bindings stuck onto one binding.

Burton bindings are great for that.
Every piece for the past 20 Yeats is compatible.

I still make Franken-bindings.
You can't beat em.

I just set up an old pair of CFX's with toe caps & all new ratchets, probably stick a new highback on it?
Don't know yet we'll see how the OG one rides first.

But I can take all the pieces off those Cartels & Malavitas & soup up that other pair of CFX bindings when I want.

And all those other bindings are all Burton, so I got a million parts to keep building Franken-bindings.

Get it yet?


TT


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Got a Ride Timeless or 2 in that stack, those things were beasts.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

francium said:


> Got a Ride Timeless or 2 in that stack, those things were beasts.


Wouldn't chya know, I just pulled one out to take some pics for someone else.

A timeless & a Concept.

This is a 161 and it's in a 9 out of 10 shape.

Buddy is taking the Concept I think?
So the Timeless is all yours, if you want it.

I haven't even tried this one yet, either of them.
And I always wanted to try a timeless

TT


----------



## luckyal (Jan 2, 2017)

The Burton rep I spoke to (two of them actually) are adamant that no other hi-back will fit, except one specifically made for C02 EST. They all but swore to me that it's impossible. On another note, isn't the responsiveness of the binding dependent on the hi-back itself? I.e. even if I could jerry rig it, it's a downgrade unless I stick with C02 back, no?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

luckyal said:


> The Burton rep I spoke to (two of them actually) are adamant that no other hi-back will fit, except one specifically made for C02 EST. They all but swore to me that it's impossible. On another note, isn't the responsiveness of the binding dependent on the hi-back itself? I.e. even if I could jerry rig it, it's a downgrade unless I stick with C02 back, no?


Does that C02 have something different about it that all other Burton bindings don't have?

As far as I know they don't?

Every other highback except maybe 2 or 3 will fit.

OK show these pics to the retards working the Burton phone lines.

Those first Burton bindings don't even have ratchets yet, so made roughly before you were probably born?:surprise:

You can't rotate the highback either , because they are riveted in place.

I just drilled out this busted highback & stuck it in a pair of EST Cartels.

Fits like a glove. The highback itself doesn't have a forward lean adjust, but because the baseplate has a slot where they attach I can slide it back and forth to get the forward lean I want.



So I don't give a Fuck what Burton tells you.
There's the muther fuckin' proof!


TT


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

luckyal said:


> The Burton rep I spoke to (two of them actually) are adamant that no other hi-back will fit, except one specifically made for C02 EST. They all but swore to me that it's impossible. On another note, isn't the responsiveness of the binding dependent on the hi-back itself? I.e. even if I could jerry rig it, it's a downgrade unless I stick with C02 back, no?


Having been in the same situation of breaking a CO2 highback, I contacted Burton and they promptly shipped me out a pair of 2011 Burton Mission EST high backs. Fit and ride fantastically. They've always been very helpful to me. 

And on that note, TT I'm currently trying to find some Redwood Malavita EST Highbacks to Frankenbinding my EST Cartels. Wouldn't happen to have any in your collection?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Phedder said:


> Having been in the same situation of breaking a CO2 highback, I contacted Burton and they promptly shipped me out a pair of 2011 Burton Mission EST high backs. Fit and ride fantastically. They've always been very helpful to me.
> 
> And on that note, TT I'm currently trying to find some Redwood Malavita EST Highbacks to Frankenbinding my EST Cartels. Wouldn't happen to have any in your collection?


I don't, sorry bud.


TT


----------

